# RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss



## Punchinello (1. Juni 2013)

*RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Hi,
das ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 ist dieses hier: ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX - Hardware,
Ich kaufte es zsm mit dem FX-6300 und dem System Power 7 als NT. Jedenfalls wollte ich beim Einbau den RAM reinmachen und merkte, dass mein RAM noch DDR2 ist, und das Board nur DDR3 unterstützt. So sieht das Board von nahen aus: http://img3.findthebest.com/sites/default/files/1436/media/images/_541593.jpg 
Das, was mich verwirrt, ist jetzt dass auf dem Board DDR 2100+ steht und bei Produktbeschreibungen das steht: Bustakt: 1800 MHz, 1600 MHz, 1333 MHz, 1066 MHz, 800 MHz, 1866 MHz, 2100 MHz
Heißt das jetzt, das man MINDESTENS n 2100 brauch durch das "DDR3 2100+" (also durch das Plus) oder dass die TAkte darunter reichen? Falls die darunter reichen, was ich wegen Preiskategorien hoffe, welchen Takt empfiehlt ihr mir bei 4 oder 6 GB Ram insgesamt (Ja, ich kann mehr als 4GB nutzen)? Also 2 oder 3 mal 2GB. Nach Möglichkeit von Mindfactory.

Dann hab ich n Problem mit meinen 2 Laufwerken. Der Anschluss der zum MB führt, ist so n breites blaues Ding, für den es irgendwie kein Anschluss gibt. Ist das sowas veraltetes? So ähnlich wie das sieht das aus: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$%28KGrHqFHJEwFDU-u4J2LBQ902+ES5Q~~48_72.JPG

Danke im VOrraus!
Gruß


----------



## Netboy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*



> Das, was mich verwirrt, ist jetzt dass auf dem Board DDR 2100+ steht


Das heißt das, dass Bord bis zu DDR 2100 getestet ist und Asrock es für diese Geschwindigkeit frei gibt , dass heißt aber nicht das deine CPU das auch mit macht, da in dieser der Speichercontroller sitzt 
Ich würde 2x 4GB DDR3 1600 nehmen. du kannst bei 2 Riegeln auch 1866 nehmen bringt aber nicht viel. alles darüber  zählt schon zum übertakten 

DDR3 1600
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

DDR3 1866
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p732914_8GB-G-Skill-SNIPER-DDR3-1866-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html



> Dann hab ich n Problem mit meinen 2 Laufwerken. Der Anschluss der zum MB führt, ist so n breites blaues Ding, für den es irgendwie kein Anschluss gibt. Ist das sowas veraltetes? So ähnlich wie das sieht das aus: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$%28KGrHqFHJEwFDU-u4J2LBQ902+ES5Q~~48_72.JPG


Das ist ein IDE Kabel. IDE ist eigentlich schon länger aus der Mode.


----------



## Punchinello (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

1600, alles klar, danke!!! 

Also ist zu empfehlen, dass ich mir auch n neues Laufwerk zulege, da ich ja keine CHance habe, dieses IDE Kabel iwie an diesem ASRock anzuschließen, oder? Wenn man sich heute aber ein neues Laufwerk kauft, hat das definitiv einen neuen Anschluss, oder?


----------



## Legacyy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Beim RAM gibts genauso guten auch 10€ günstiger:
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Beim neuen Laufwerk sind auch aktuelle, passende Kabel dabei 
z.B.
LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk


----------



## Netboy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Was brauchst du für ein Laufwerk ? 
DVD Brenner: LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk


> hat das definitiv einen neuen Anschluss, oder?


der Anschluss nennt sich *SATA*


----------



## Punchinello (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

chso, das läuft dann einfach über n SATA Anschluss... das ASRock hat zwar jede Menge SATA Anschlüsse, aber da steht immer dabei SATA3. Sind die Laufwerke dann abwärtskompatibel? Also funzen die in nem SATA3 Anschluss?


----------



## Netboy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

ja sind sie


----------



## thomas_313 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Hallo,
Hier ein Link zu den Laufwerken DVD -> Laufwerke / Medien -> Hardware - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von sind alles SATA Laufwerke (Nachfolger von IDE)

ASRock Herstellerlink: ASRock > 970 Pro3 sollte man sich immer anschauen wenn man ein Mainboard bestellt
offiziell unterstützter Arbeitsspeicher ASRock > 970 Pro3


----------



## Legacyy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Das einzigeste was man an die SATA3 Anschlüsste anschließen sollte wäre ne SSD.

Für alles andere kann man die SATA2 Versionen verwenden, da die Komponenten davon nicht profitieren.


thomas_313 schrieb:


> offiziell unterstützter Arbeitsspeicher  ASRock > 970  Pro3


 Das kann man sich sparen. Das wird 1x bei Release erstellt und nie mehr aktualiert.


----------



## Punchinello (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Okay, danke erstmal an alle 

/E: Hä, wie meinst du das jetzt? Also kann ich doch nicht ein SATA Laufwerk an die SATA3 Anschlüsse anschließen? Normale SATA Anschlüsse hat das Board nicht mal.


----------



## Punchinello (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Grad nochmal geguckt, meine Festplatte ist die seagate barracuda 7200.11. Die hat SATA und die ist dann wirklich abwärtskompatibel, also an nem SATA3 Anschluss verwendbar?


----------



## Legacyy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Das ist kein Problem die weiter zu nutzen.

Nur wie gesagt an SATA2 anschließen, da SATA3 bei der Platte eh nix bringt.

P.S.
noch keine Probleme gehabt? Die 7200.11er Modelle sind ja damals reihenweise ausgefallen.


----------



## Punchinello (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Das Board hat doch keine SATA2 Anschlüsse sondern nur 3, oder?!

Und nein, hatte ich nicht. 

Noch was: Beim Arbeitsspeicherkauf Single oder DIMM? Was ist das, wo ist der UNterschied?


----------



## Legacyy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Stimmt  Hab das grad durcheinander gebracht^^

Dann ist das echt gut. Da gabs ne Rücklaufquote von fast 40% weil die einfach so net mehr gebootet haben 

Beim RAM immer 2 Module, da der im Dual Channel Modus am besten läuft.

DIMM heißt einfach, dass auf der Vorder- und Rückseite des Leiterplatte (PCB) die Speicherbausteine unterschiedliche Signale bekommen.
Diese Version ist aktuell bei jedem erhältlichem RAM verbaut.


----------



## Punchinello (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Ja also was ist jetzt, kann ich meine Fesplatte an so nem SATA3 Anschluss nun anschließen oder nicht?!

Und beim Arbeitsspeicher sollte ich Single nehmen oder was?


----------



## Netboy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Du kannst deine Platte verwenden! 
Beim Ram 2 Module mit DDR3 (keine "SO DIMM " die sind für Laptops )
die Kannst du alle nehmen DDR3-1600 (PC3-12800U) -> DDR3 Module -> Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) -> Hardware


----------



## Punchinello (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Das Teil: LG Electronics DH18NS50 (Bulk) DVD-ROM SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
oder das: LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

Wo ist da n grober Unterschied, dass es zu dem Preisunterschied kommt?

Und geht das DIng hier 2 mal klar? -> 2GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Single - Grafikkarten
Danke schonmal


----------



## Netboy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*



> Das Teil: LG Electronics DH18NS50 (Bulk)* DVD-ROM* SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
> oder das: LG Electronics GH24NS95 *DVD-RW *SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk


Das eine ist ein Brenner und das andere ein reines Laufwerk 


> Und geht das DIng hier 2 mal klar? -> 2GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Single - Grafikkarten"]


Wenn dir 4 GB reichen kannste die nehmen wobei cl 11 in der bezeichnung die Latenzen angibt und nicht so toll ist aber funktionieren wird das


----------



## Punchinello (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Ein Brenner hat aber nebenbei trotzdem auch die Funktionen, die ein reines Laufwerk hat, oder?

Inwiefern nicht so toll?


----------



## Legacyy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*



Punchinello schrieb:


> Und geht das DIng hier 2 mal klar? -> 2GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Single - Grafikkarten
> Danke schonmal


 Nimm lieber ein 8GB Kit, was kaum mehr kostet:
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Die Latenzen sind bei RAM egal, da würd ich net drauf achten


----------



## Netboy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*



> Ein Brenner hat aber nebenbei trotzdem auch die Funktionen, die ein reines Laufwerk hat, oder?


Ja hat er .


> Inwiefern nicht so toll?


wenn du bei dem shop bestellst nimm die : 
2GB GeIL Enhance Corsa DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Single - Grafikkarten
Kosten die 0,69€ mehr und haben cl9 ( je geringer die Latenz desto schneller der Ram bei gleicher Mhz )

Aber wie Legacyy schon sagt, ich würde auch eher 8 GB nehmen 
http://geizhals.de/?cat=ramddr3&xf=254_1600%7E253_8192%7E256_2x&sort=p


----------



## Legacyy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Irgendwie ist der Shop echt teuer 

Und auf die Latenzen kannste nix geben, da gibts eh keinen Unterschied in der Performance.
Test: Welchen RAM für Intel


----------



## Punchinello (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Ich seh grad dass der Arbeitsspeicher den ich bestellen wollte, nur 1x lagernd war, muss also ausweichen.
Ist es auch möglich, nur einen Arbeitsspeicher-Slot zu belegen? Oder hat man da irgendwelche Nachteile? (zb 4GB Crucial DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Single - Grafikkarten & TV-Karten von )


----------



## Legacyy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Am besten 2x kaufen. 4GB kann für Windows + Spiele schon recht wenig sein.


----------



## Punchinello (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Jo, ich überlegs mir.
Aber nur mal aus INteresse, ist es theoretisch möglich nur einen Slot zu belegen oder kommt es da zu Problemen?


----------



## Legacyy (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: RAM für ASRock 970 Pro 3 R2.0 und Verwunderung mit Laufwerkanschluss*

Das geht auch. Nur ist der RAM eben aktuell im Dual Channel schneller (also wenn 2 Module benutzt werden).


----------

